

Conspiracy theories and the NSA - lambda
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2013/09/conspiracy_theo_1.html

======
vijayboyapati
It's interesting that Schneier writes: "Trust is essential for society to
function. Without it, conspiracy theories naturally take hold. Even worse,
without it we fail as a country and as a culture."

As a libetarian, for a long time I've witnessed the belittling of people who
took a suspicious or cynical view of the motivation of political actors as
"tin foil hat" conspiracy theorists. If anything, the revelations about NSA
spying have gone further than most conspiracy theorists would have ever
imagined. And I wonder, when will there be a change in the sentiment of the
masses that the presumption of benevolence is the perspective to be mocked,
and indeed represents a radical form of naivete?

Sadly, I suspect this much needed transformation will never come about. And I
am sad to see Schneier take the view that there is something inherently wrong
about people forming conspiracy theories, as if being naturally suspicious of
the State is a baneful development, rather than a hugely positive one.

------
contingencies
Wow. If his suggestion comes to pass, this may be the most powerful post
Schneier ... or anyone ... has ever made. So, how can we make it happen?

